# Busco Circuito pitch shifter o harmonizer para guitarra electrica



## SERBice (Feb 23, 2010)

Veran, estuve googleando un rato largo pero no pude encontrar nada, ni siqueira en este foro. lo mas cercano fue un thread del año 2007 sobre un pitch shifter pero tenia la mayoria de sus links rotos y la verdad no pude comprenderlo bien.


Me gustaria conseguir un pitch shifter o harmonizer qeu me cree quintas hacia arriba, si alguien sabe de algun circuito que me avise por favor, yo no he podido encontrar ninguno hasta el momento.

Desde ya muchas gracias.



EDIT: Busco lograr algo similar al Boss PS-2 (pero mas simle, ese pedal tiene delay y hace hasta una octava arriba/abajo. (aunque no me enojo si alguien tiene ese circuito )


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 23, 2010)

Cierto, mucha mercadotecnia y nada de teoria... ahora yo agrego una pregunta,,, que es eso? para que sirve?

Yo pregunte algo teorico sobre guitarras y ecualizadores, pero no encontre mucho interes en el tema, ojala tengas tu mas suerte, porque me interesa.


----------



## SERBice (Feb 24, 2010)

He visto el pedal PS-2 en youtube, y como dije es lo que busco, el problema es que para mi es muy caro (en argentina sale como minimo, usado, 500$).

Sigo buscando el circuito pero aun no doy con el.

Edit: un Pitch Shifter o Harmonizer (armonizador) crea notar armonicas "paralelas" hacia arriba o hacia abajo... como si hubiera alguien tocando lo mismo que tu unas notas mas arriba o abajo digamos. Yo necesito hacer quintas (el pedal PS-2 hace hasta octavas por ejemplo)


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 24, 2010)

Es un multiplicador de frecuencia. Ya le pregunte tambien a mi hermano que sabe de eso.
Al parecer, como te dije en el post anterior, somos contados los que aportamos, la gran mayoria solo entra a resolver sus problemas sin aportar nada posteriormente.

En teoria, el circuito es sencillo, pero nunca me he puesto a jugar a multiplicar frecuencias con circuitos analogicos... Habria que investigar primero como hacer un multiplicador de frecuencias, y despues la implementacion para guitarra.


----------



## algp (Feb 24, 2010)

Parece que ese diagrama no esta disponible. Puede ocurrir que se trate de un circuito digital que usa CIs propios de BOSS. En ese caso ni con diagrama seria posible reproducirlo.

Aqui hay un diagrama de otro pitch shifter digital:
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/content/view/124/26/

Y aqui algunos diagramas relacionados:
http://www.experimentalistsanonymous.com/diy/Schematics/Vibrato%20and%20Pitch%20Shift/

Por ultimo... hace mucho tiempo yo hice algunas pruebas sencillas a multiplicar x 2 frecuencias de audio ( usando VCO-PLL 4046 ). Y alguna vez intente dividir frecuencia entre 2 ( usando flip-flop CMOS ).
Ambas cosas pueden funcionar con serias limitaciones. Al tocar mas de una nota ( cosa que hasta puede ocurrir por un breve instante en forma involuntaria ) se logra una gran distorsion, tanto para el circuito divisor, como para el circuito multiplicador con VCO-PLL.

Por otro lado.... la salida en ambos casos es una cuadrada pura sin ninguna envolvente o modulacion de volumen, lo que tampoco es muy agradable. Habria que hacer un VCA con algo de circuiteria adicional para recuperar la envolvente.

Debo indicar que de los 2 links mostrados en la parte superior no he probado ningun diagrama. No me pregunten que tal suenan.

antiworldx... seria recomendable que tomes las cosas con mas paciencia. Pretendes obtener rapidamente cosas que no se encuentran y ademas insinuas ser de los unicos que aportan...


----------



## SERBice (Feb 25, 2010)

*algp* muchas gracias por los links, mañana con tiempo los voy a ojear y voy a ver si construyo ese pitch shifter para probarlo, si funciona bien lo adapto apra meter en mi guitarra (la idea es una guitarra con efectos incorporados ).

antiworldx, yo se que aveces es tedioso buscar algo y no encontrarlo y es verdad que muchos vienen a pedir cosas hechas y no aportan, pero muchos otros si aportan aunque no tienen la obligacion de ahcerlo... tildar a la mayoria con un termino "despectivo" no es algo productivo, solo genera broncas y recentimientos...

Yo en un momento habia hecho un aporte, que por una confusion, fue borrado y luego no tuve tiempo (y vamos a ser realistas, ganas tampoco) de volver a subirlo... algun dia lo volvere a subir, era sobre vumetros con LM391x y como arreglar los errores mas frecuentes... en fin..


Gracias a ambos por sus respuestas, los mantendre al tanto y si sale bien el circuito les aviso.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 25, 2010)

Vale, no era por ofender, hay personas que aportan bastante al foro y es quienes lo mantienen vivo, pero fui muy especifico al decir de quienes no aportan.
Y como este no es el tema central, espero que se centre sobre el tema y no sobre debatir si les molesto el comentario o no.

Cuando lo termines, seria excelente que mostraras los resultados obtenidos. Ya que el principio de funcionamiento tiene mas aplicaciones que solo las acusticas.

Salu2!


----------



## algp (Feb 26, 2010)

Por si les interesa.. aqui un enlace mas con algo de informacion teorica sobre el tema. ( Ningun diagrama )

http://www.dspdimension.com/admin/time-pitch-overview/

No lo he leido del todo, pero por lo que veo los sistemas mas avanzados en ese campo estan basados todos en DSP ( Digital Signal Processing ).


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 26, 2010)

algp dijo:


> Por si les interesa.. aqui un enlace mas con algo de informacion teorica sobre el tema. ( Ningun diagrama )
> 
> http://www.dspdimension.com/admin/time-pitch-overview/
> 
> No lo he leido del todo, pero por lo que veo los sistemas mas avanzados en ese campo estan basados todos en DSP ( Digital Signal Processing ).



La transformada Z es la herramienta que facilita todo el trabajo dentro de un dsp. Adios a problemas de impedancias y capacitores con tolerancias altas, que son valores criticos en los tratamientos de señales.


----------

